# Hobbies/activities?



## Bando (Jan 11, 2010)

Just curious as to what you all are into. I'm in marching band (trombone), play paintball and a little ultimate frisbee.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm into health, fitness, illustration, photography, writing, fine dining, astronomy, the piano, and style. To varying degrees of course.


----------



## Bando (Jan 11, 2010)

lol I can't think of that many... school takes too much damn time in my life XC


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> lol I can't think of that many... school takes too much damn time in my life XC



That won't change when you graduate. There aren't enough hours in a day.


----------



## Bando (Jan 11, 2010)

after I graduate I get the amazing occupation of college!


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-k_MVXvesk
This right here is my main hobby. Always made me feel comfortable and I enjoyed it. Got a lot better since me debut here. Other than that, I like books, RPGs and racquetball/tennis.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Umm I love swimming though that's obvious seeing how I'm on the swim team. I also love hiking,camping,bird watching,cooking and just going for walks in the snow rain ect.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 11, 2010)

electronics, modding/buliding things, computers and gaming


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

For me;

- Art
- Gaming
- Collecting games and some anime stuff I like...not Naruto
- Beating up my dog who keeps farting in my room
- Posting on forums pertaining to all these interests


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

umm walking writing and gaming


----------



## Rewty (Jan 11, 2010)

Reading, drawing, gaming, making costumes, gardening, "crafty" things like knitting or crochet, and tv.

Though after work and home responsibilities, it's hard to find time to do anything fun. :<


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 11, 2010)

TV and Films, Snowboarding and Robotics.

I'm really a sucker for kids shows I used to watch, makes me go all misty-eyed with nostalgia! :-D


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 11, 2010)

Art
Writing
Moderate/Light Gaming
Warhammer 40k models, gaming with that, painting sometimes
Daydreaming
This here forum
Exploring new places
exercise in most forms
Tennis
Masturbating


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

-Eve Online 
   Alot 
-Call of Duty Modern Warfare2 [xbox]
-txting mai FurEz
-lots of art, drawing hawt wuffies and foxes ^^
-photoshoping
-writing scifi and fur chrons [ none of witch are publik :\ ]
-yiffing !   roflmao murrrrrr ^^


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Smoking weed, drawing pictures, working at a movie theatre, procrastinating, smoking cigarettes, write, read, hang out around town with a group of friends, play video games, etc

Whatever :3


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 11, 2010)

Tourist hunting
12-string
swimming
kayaking 
bar hopping
hiking 
spear fishing
In that order.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm alright in order of enjoyment and usual time invested.

-Yiffing, not ashamed to say it but nothing beats that hobby
-playing World of Warcraft, in many aspects I would be more ashamed of this one than the previous one haha
-watching too many to list here tv shows online, anime included
-browsing FurAffinity, Paws.ru, and YiffStar(now SoFurry) for furry porn/comics
-rollerblading and bike riding, sometimes just walking too enjoying being outside
-searching for a mate/more yiff partners


----------



## Takun (Jan 11, 2010)

Reading
Guitar
Listen to Music
Arguing on the INTERNET
Playing old side scrolling shooters like Contra


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

Gaming of assorted types (Pen & Paper, Wargames, Videogames, Board Games, etcetera).

Listening to music (Yeah, I can't make music worth crap).

Reading.

Watching something on the TV (Television itself, movies, etcetera).

Ponderin' / planning.

Typing online (Biggest time-sink I have).


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 11, 2010)

basketball, tennis, Modern Warfare 2 (xbox 360), hanging out with friends, messing around with manikins in malls with friends, playing poker, billards, swimming, being totally random, baking cookies, making snow angels, KU basketball, MUSIC, playing the piano....so much to list so little time


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Bicycles (building/repairs/riding)
Collecting (Toy cars, lego, old bicycle lamps)
Computers (building/repairing)


----------



## Firlan (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of my free time/hobby time I spend on my

Warhammer 40K models
Playing a multitude of PC games (Modern Warfare 2/WoW/etc...)
and nothing beats spending an afternoon at the gun range. 

Some people already said paintball, dang I wish I could get back into that.  I just don't have the work schedule that gives me weekends off anymore.


----------



## Keeper (Jan 11, 2010)

Hobbies is always a fun topic. I enjoy a few things.

Martial Arts. I've been training for a while and most likely till I die.
Knives. Just getting into the world of blades so I'm still learning ^^;
Fencing. Have a friend that got me into this. Curse him for making me waste more of my time XD
Literature. I love reading a good book. Literary analysis is one of my all time favorite things in school.
School. I love to learn, and University is so much more conducive in form of environment.

That's about it from me, other than the obligatory Family Guy and Robot Chicken watcher.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

hehe porn and gaming are the most popular here.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me see here.

Reading and writing are both things that I enjoy off and on. I like to write poetry but I don't really like reading it. I do on and off when the muse hits work more on my story Genology. During the warmer weather walking is great fun.

Gaming is great when I have the time for it.

Then of course I have the furry fandom, and the costume side of things that takes up a good chuck of time.

There there is college with is more of an activity than a hobby.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 11, 2010)

gaming, reading, writing, drawing, hanging out with friends and sleeping


----------



## Seas (Jan 11, 2010)

Digital art, Thinking up scifi/fantasy universes, FPS, TBS, RPG (mostly crpg, but sometimes pen&paper), Airsoft , Parkour (stopped with the latter one for some time now, need to get back to it, but only after the colder months have passed).


----------



## Seriman (Jan 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm in marching band (trombone)



YES! I love marching band! I play Alto sax...

Lets see... (in order)
-Browsing FA for art (I'll admit it... Some of its yiffy...)
-Browsing These Forums
-Playing on the computer
-Online Gaming (CoD: World at War PS3)
-Building Computers


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2010)

Ultimate frizbee sure sounds HARDCORE.
I personally suck so much at catching anything.

Teaching myself to play the alto sax', but I haven't practiced in... uh... yeah. 

It's hard and I worry what I think sounds alright is actually terrible, but chickened out of attending evening classes with the cool guy at the music store in town...

Also gaming, writing and drawing. Trying to improve on the last two.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Teaching myself to play the alto sax', but I haven't practiced in... uh... yeah.



whats wrong with you, you loser
its okay, i was teaching myself accordian, but i kinda lazed right out of that one

STILL
1. SKREONK
2. new york is made for saxophones

uh
i play banjo, bass, im learning guitar but its hard with all the metalheads to really understand what a good technique to have is, so i mostly play it with a screwdriver and i hate it

uh i draw sometimes, i used to draw a lot, im still alright, but yeah
i write poems, but no one will ever read them


----------



## Takun (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whats wrong with you, you loser
> its okay, i was teaching myself accordian, but i kinda lazed right out of that one
> 
> STILL
> ...



You have a picture of your banjo?  I really want to get one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> so i mostly play it with a screwdriver



Wat.

I only ever encounter anyone interested in poetry on the Internets. Are you inspired by any works in particular?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wat.
> 
> I only ever encounter anyone interested in poetry on the Internets. Are you inspired by any works in particular?



Local poets, mostly (we have an excellent scene in Cleveland, a lot of it is IN-POETRY, but I get what they're saying when they're not petting each other). And its not because we share anything stylistically. I just have this almost masturbatory and pretty banal fascination of just taking words and blurring them around.

and im like give to me the might to act in a silent txt file on notepad and also in the faggoty chapbook i keep in my back pocket
oh god im such a tool ;_;

plus, everyone says i talk all flowery
which is baffling
pretty much the only word i use is fuck

and the screwdriver is actually a local inspiration, you can make some interesting microtones
i still want to get a neck and put a more expanded tone scale on it
i like what the japanese pop duo syzygy does with it (microtones, not screwdrivers)
ramble



Takumi_L said:


> You have a picture of your banjo?  I really want to get one.



uh, its a gold-tone white ladye replica
like this: http://zeppmusic.com/Packs/pl_images/wl250pack.jpg
this is the more intricate model
http://www.playbetterbluegrass.com/images_products/4756_large.jpg
I actually advise against this one, since despite how disgustingly pretty it is, it doesn't have a scooped 17th fret (which is really important in traditional styles, so it cuts down diversity) because of the mother of pearl inlay (they're cheap, put-together models with a really good sound). Do you like bluegrass or more like folk banjo stuff?
(I'm at work right now, but I can take pictures when I get back)


----------



## Ricia (Jan 11, 2010)

To quote George Carlin "I do not have hobbies, I have interests. Hobbies cost money, interests are free."

My interests include: astronomy (have a particular passion for Mars), herpetology, microbiology, alternative education methods, animation, robotics, puppetry, being one of those annoying human rights activists and general geeky stuff like scifi/fantasy, anime, comic books etc.

Truth told I probably spend most of my time playing Solataire at Games That Give and listening to The Talking Heads.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Xbox360
Freerunning
making youtube videos... about nothing at all...
developing music on my pc (i lost all my files T.T)
making videos on youtube, about freerunning, with my music X3
drawing
and making money.


----------



## Takun (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Local poets, mostly (we have an excellent scene in Cleveland, a lot of it is IN-POETRY, but I get what they're saying when they're not petting each other). And its not because we share anything stylistically. I just have this almost masturbatory and pretty banal fascination of just taking words and blurring them around.
> 
> and im like give to me the might to act in a silent txt file on notepad and also in the faggoty chapbook i keep in my back pocket
> oh god im such a tool ;_;
> ...



Very nice and I'll keep that in mind.  I like both, but lean more towards liking the bluegrass.  Like these guys:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj7L0yweN88 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys2kBKOnTXI


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

My main activities revolve around gaming, the internet, and...not much else.

I do like to read and write here and there, as long as I have the time and inspiration. Though, when I write, I can't help but feel ashamed by grammer and proofreading. I have little confidence in that area.

I would say the furry fandom, but I really haven't attended any cons, gone fur-suiting, or any of that stuff...yet.

Need to find another hobby alongside these.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2010)

Reading
Drawing 
Construction of Fursuits
Games (Pen and paper to Video)
Long walks. :V


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drawing
Reading old books that I have read many times when I was young, like Goosebumps
Acting
Goofing Off
Sitting in the Snow
Swimming
Writing


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Games, shooting shit, taking care of my dogs, ATVs, shit like that.


----------



## Singularity (Jan 11, 2010)

I mostly play video games and surf the internet. I don't really have a wide variety of hobbies... I'll read the odd book here and there, and write a story once in a blue moon.  

I'll admit to having interests in self-improvement and the paranormal, but those aren't really hobbies.  Besides, I'll read about self-improvement, personal development, whatever, but then be too lazy to actually... improve. >.>


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, i completely forgot to say my animals, because I love all four of them!
Two Dogs, Mutt and Boxer
Two Cats, Black Fluffy Fuzzball and the Fat Ass (He's 20 lbs)


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2010)

More hobbies than I have money for...ah the burdens of being a Renaissance man.

Weekly, I'm active in:
Full-bore rifle shooting (I run a local range/league)
Coaching rifle shooting, mentoring pistol shooters
Fencing (foil)
Paintball (mostly woods/rec ball) (well, seasonally anyway)
Gunsmithing target guns

And more sedentary per suites:
Collecting vintage rums, ports and Speyside single malts
Smoking Honduran and Nicaragua maduro cigars 

I really need to go get a medical and drag my ass out for a check ride one of these days.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 12, 2010)

Art
Computers
Movies
Gaming
Cigars
Scotch


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

Abandoned structures and the exploration and documentation of them.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 12, 2010)

Art
Pumping weights
Long walks
Composing music (Death Metal).


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> Abandoned structures and the exploration and documentation of them.



i would consider THAT a hobby

most of the stuff people list off are more of 'interests' than hobbies, everyone games, everyone likes making people feel uncomfortable in public(or should)

what do you guys like to do a lot in your free time kinda thing?

EDIT: just now saw the "activities" part, meh, my bad lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

drawing, shooting, dancing, losing my mind... just the type of things everyone els likes to do.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

in terms of hobbies, i like to collect masks(good ones, not haloween ones) and melee weapons

in terms of interests: fire, dancing, raves, doodling, writing, singing, making people feel awkward in public, doing caramelldansen in public places


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm, Hobbies... I enjoy playing D&D and D20 Modern, I collect seashells, pretty stones, and baskets/containers, I've recently taken an interest in sewing, I like to draw, I like to make up stories, worlds, and characters. Oh, and I love cooking (particularly good at baking).

Interests: The ocean and marine life, history, food network, cartoons, sex and sexual behavior, comic books, reading, etc. etc.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> Abandoned structures and the exploration and documentation of them.



yessssssssssssss


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm.  Football, fitness, running, airsoft, art, making music, airsoft, Furry, and whatever else I can squeeze in between highschool.


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 12, 2010)

Writing - short stories mostly, but editing novel atm
Reading - Mostly fantasy and sci-fi
Anime - Wolf's Rain (of course), Bleach, Loveless and more
Gaming - RPG's mostly
Music - anything and everything but love rock best


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 12, 2010)

Loup-lacrima said:


> Writing - short stories mostly, but editing novel atm
> Reading - Mostly fantasy and sci-fi
> Anime - Wolf's Rain (of course), Bleach, Loveless and more
> Gaming - RPG's mostly
> Music - anything and everything but love rock best



Bleach is awesome!!


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 12, 2010)

Well im a history student (which keeps me pretty busy)
I enjoy philosophy too.
Firearms enthusiast, if I have nothing to do im at the range.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

making people feel awkward in public, doing caramelldansen in public places

lol 
i love doing that!!!


----------



## quayza (Jan 12, 2010)

-Art
-Gaming
-Vehicles (Go really really fast)
-Etc etc


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> making people feel awkward in public, doing caramelldansen in public places
> 
> lol
> i love doing that!!!



Any random singing and dancing in public is a good hobby in my book  Especiallyif you watch people's faces as they try to avoid the 'crazy person'


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

I really have no hobbies other than furry and anime. 

I should probably find something worthwhile to do.


----------



## quayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I really have no hobbies other than furry and anime.
> 
> I should probably find something worthwhile to do.



Come ride ATVs with me Thats fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> Come ride ATVs with me Thats fun.


I dunno man I don't like vehicles. Except my car.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Loup-lacrima said:


> Any random singing and dancing in public is a good hobby in my book  Especiallyif you watch people's faces as they try to avoid the 'crazy person'



lol true


----------



## dresil (Jan 12, 2010)

Drawing, Gaming, Writing, Being Social, D&D


----------



## alliha (Jan 12, 2010)

Music, movies, reading, gaming, and gonna start at the local gym soon...


----------



## Bando (Jan 12, 2010)

I read all these posts and was surprised at how much stuff i do i left out. Posting at 1 am does not help your memory  so, continuing on, i also am a huge gamer (ps3), D&D, airsoft, i read a lot, and the occasional rock climb is nice :3 oh yeah, music too! my music is always on when i'm at home.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 12, 2010)

Reading- mainly from old/dead authors and of any kind. Not to enthused about modern authors
Listening to classical music- Mainly Tchaikovsky and began digging into Shostakovich today.
Watching anime- most recently watched one being Bakemonogatari. Most enjoyed recent watch being Urusei Yatsura.
Thinking of characters and stories that will never make into the paper- Becuase I'm not confident enough for writing.
Browsing- On anything.
Walking- At random moments, in random circles and random places.
Humming- Becuase it is relaxing.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

i an so tripin ballz rit noww.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i an so tripin ballz rit noww.



nuh uh


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i an so tripin ballz rit noww.





Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



Ain't these posts so valuable.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a pretty stereotypical geek.

Offline role-playing (particularly D&D) and the SCA (archery, in particular) are my main hobbies.  

I also like to keep track of the latest developments in cosmology (especially exo-planet discovery and discoveries about stellar evolution) and quantum mechanics (especially entanglement & its potential for use in encryption and even possibly FTL communication technology) and well as any other "hard science" related discoveries or inventions I find interesting.

I like reading & writing science fiction & fantasy.  Alas, I have done VERY little of that of late.  Only so many hours in a day.

I'm not all that into playing video games, but that may be because I'm a professional gameplay programmer.  It's hard for a breast cancer specialist to get excited about seeing a boob when they see boobs day in & day out.

The only think remotely non-geeky is that I also like to discuss & debate religion.  It's a topic that sends most geeks running for the hills, but I find it fascinating.  Even if I wasn't a man of faith, I'd still find it fascinating.  (And yes, I know this for a fact b/c I wasn't exactly raised in a religious household.)

Oh, yeah, and I'm a furry.  As if I needed to pad my pedigree as a geek any more...!


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i an so tripin ballz rit noww.



hur hur yeahh dewd hur hur 

=^-^= 

/me giggles like a crack head and twitches


----------



## monkeyspoon (Jan 13, 2010)

Playing any kind of instrument with strings.
Playing xbox 360.
Reading
Drawing a bit
and taking any chance to wear my tail out when i go places.


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

Airsoft
Karate
Play PS3
Go to FA as usual
Go to Deviantart
Surf the Net
Biking 
Surfing
Sky diving
Swimming
Diving
and my most favorite of all...dadadaa...AIRSOFT


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Korex said:


> Airsoft
> Karate
> Play PS3
> Go to FA as usual
> ...


Do you really go sky diving?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



he so was lol

another fun hobby of mine is singing songs and seeing how many people i can get to jump in, bohemian rhapsody is the easiest lol


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Do you really go sky diving?


â†²

Yeah. Whats wrong? I love extreme sports


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

CODMW2 Multiplayer, voice chats with weaboos, weaboo cons, touhou, looking dumb.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

speaking of Call of duty Mw2. anyone wanna shoot som ruskies... PWEEZ/ !


----------



## Bando (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> he so was lol
> 
> another fun hobby of mine is singing songs and seeing how many people i can get to jump in, bohemian rhapsody is the easiest lol



YESSSSS! ^o^  we do that on the band bus all the time.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm into...
Art
Raves- OH!
Medieval Weapons- Morning Star's my fav.
Guns- Uzie 57' and Military Shotguns
Yiff- rotflmao murr
And Special effect make up.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm into:
Music (bassist)
Poetry/ Philosophy
Football and Track
Snowboarding!
And now I love being a furry!


----------



## Solas (Jan 14, 2010)

Let's see, on those rare occasions I have free time, I:
Draw, 
Play (F. Horn), 
Play OVA (tabletop rpg), 
Surf the internet, 
Read (A Storm of Swords, currently),
Write (mostly short story stuff), 
Play video games (Chrono Cross atm),
and play Quidditch.  That's right, I play quidditch.  No lie.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 15, 2010)

*Meh*

Meh:
-Draw
-airsoft
-film making
-snap some photos
-Iaido (google/wiki it)
-write/type


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 15, 2010)

I typically write, hang out with friends, play video games, draw, and play Dungeons and Dragons myself. When I get my own house, I'd probably collect weapons as well, i.e. old-fashioned ones like swords.

Also, Haru-Wolf, Iaido FTW.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 3, 2010)

_*-PARKOUR!!!*_ (overly passionate)
-Music make (in practice) via FL Studio-ing
-Music play around on teh Yamaha keyboard-ing
-Romanticizing / geekifying / parkourifying / PARKOUR!!!
-Yiffing / dry-humping cozy objects
-Dungeons and Dragons-ing.
-Console gaming.
-Poetry-ing
-Dying of a heart attack and being brought back to life by my neighbor Voodoo Phil's Bring-Donovan-Back-To-Life-Dance when he senses something is wrong.
-Beating people with rocks! / Cuddling and kissing


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

omgs I miss playin music... my poor trombones are collecting dust in the closet since I got the new place and they frown on people being noisy. Could look into if the blue devils have a sr corps and go back into drum corps, but can't afford the summers off lol. 

My hobbies are: 
-street racing: mostly grip racing in the canyons
-car modification
-art
-books (both reading and writing): fave authors are Poe, Lovecraft, Plath, and Gaiman. 
-limited gaming: EQ, Oblivion, Divinity2, Burn Out... and that's bout it lol
-music (all except country): performing and listening to
-dancing: focusing mostly on belly dancing recently
-pagan studies(more a way of life over a hobby): lore, languages (ones that relate to the path I follow), culture study (as applies to the path), trance-work, divination, healing through crystals and herbs, etc. 
-growing needed herbs (which is hard since most of them don't appreciate desert weather or the central-air)
-animals and the environment: yes I know it's funny that an eco-freak would modify cars lol...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> speaking of Call of duty Mw2. anyone wanna shoot som ruskies... PWEEZ/ !


What
Ah
Okay

Another activity of mine is freezing stuff.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 3, 2010)

Me-

Art, both anthro, quad, and some human, and some isn't furry related at all.
Riding my horse, I jump, do dressage, cross country, and trail.
Music- I love it, spend lots of time listening to it...maybe an activity not hobby.
Running- Just took this up recently, it's been kind of fun.
ANIMALS!- I rescue and rear orphaned tame and wild animals, rehab injured ones, and foster homeless ones. I also love my rats to the end of the earth and back.
Reading/computer- well.
And of course, furry things.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Video games, Internet, swimming, and chatting with others. I also draw occasionally, but I'm terrible at it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

I love to travel, eat expensive and rare things, debate, and throw dinner parties.


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

Kind of the same ol stuff mentioned here. I also like talking with people of the same intelligence as myself sometimes and sometimes I like being alone.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Hobbies:

American Football (HS and Friends)
Powerlifting/Weightlifting (For Football)
Writing
Chatting/Posting of forums
Hanging out with friends

Not much really, American Football and Weightlifting eats away most of my time.


*I LOVE SPORTS <3 Playing them of course*


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 3, 2010)

I write stories and poetry. I love learning new languages and practicing the two I know.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

I should really get something to do. Right now I'm just playing crappy Wii games and posting around here.

And I mean that rather literally.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

I enjoy Airsofting, biking, making some explosives and other things like that, play game on the net and talk with friends.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> omgs I miss playin music... my poor trombones are collecting dust in the closet since I got the new place and they frown on people being noisy. Could look into if the blue devils have a sr corps and go back into drum corps, but can't afford the summers off lol.
> 
> My hobbies are:
> -street racing: mostly grip racing in the canyons
> ...



Let's race, "grip" racer. I have a super race car masheen.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish I had an airsoft gun :/


Instead, I have a real gun. I can't shoot anyone without a murdering charge slapped on me.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

The high concentration of airsofters in this fandom makes me sad ;^;

-10 manly points for fandom
-100 agg points for fandom :V


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The high concentration of airsofters in this fandom makes me sad ;^;
> 
> -10 manly points for fandom
> -100 agg points for fandom :V



Since when airsoft isn't manly? Better to play with gun that shoot faster and look realistic then playin' with silly marker that shoot paint balls.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Since when airsoft isn't manly? Better to play with gun that shoot faster and look realistic then playin' with silly marker that shoot paint balls.



I be joking. Airsoft is fun, although inprefer it less since IMO it's too easy to cheat, and it's only annoying little kids who play in my area besides my friends. No bit battles ;_;


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Since when airsoft isn't manly? Better to play with gun that shoot faster and look realistic then playin' with silly marker that shoot paint balls.


 Whats funny is that I see little kids wearing five layers of clothing to protect themselves from airsoft guns.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I be joking. Airsoft is fun, although inprefer it less since IMO it's too easy to cheat, and it's only annoying little kids who play in my area besides my friends. No bit battles ;_;



Yeaa, but cheaters alway get punished good  Beside that when you are around 20 peops it's really fun. About one outta them cheat and he get yelled at when he does so.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like both airsoft and paintball. Paintball is more manly and "1337" but airsoft is the more affordable alternative. Also, I got my ps3 back and that's a hobby for me so hit me up (look at my xbox gamertag to find me).


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I like both airsoft and paintball. Paintball is more manly and "1337" but airsoft is the more affordable alternative. Also, I got my ps3 back and that's a hobby for me so hit me up (look at my xbox gamertag to find me).



I dislike paintball for the lack of realism, and in paintball, only the ammo are expensive (60$ for 2000 while it's 10$ for 2000 in airsoft) But the upgrade are more expensive and good gun are too. 'specialy in Canaduh. Let say, A full metal classic army will run at 700$ stock.

I don't think it's more leet, airsoft guns have a bigger range and shoot faster.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Is paintball more painful or airsoft?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Is paintball more painful or airsoft?



good question...
i was wondering the same thing...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Is paintball more painful or airsoft?



Depend on point of view, but paintball will hurt more when you're hit, it's a blunt impact, but won't last very long, and airsoft will hurt a bit less, but you may end up with the BB stuck on you, bleeding(paintball can cause that too), and it may hurt for a few houres, just like a bee sting.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Depend on point of view, but paintball will hurt more when you're hit, it's a blunt impact, but won't last very long, and airsoft will hurt a bit less, but you may end up with the BB stuck on you, bleeding(paintball can cause that too), and it may hurt for a few houres, just like a bee sting.


 Airsoft sounds more painful to me XD


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Airsoft sounds more painful to me XD



Would you rather get hit by a 0.2 gram plastic BB or a .68 cal (not sure on weight) paintball?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Depend on point of view, but paintball will hurt more when you're hit, it's a blunt impact, but won't last very long, and airsoft will hurt a bit less, but you may end up with the BB stuck on you, bleeding(paintball can cause that too), and it may hurt for a few houres, just like a bee sting.



wow they both sound so fun...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Would you rather get hit by a 0.2 gram plastic BB or a .68 cal (not sure on weight) paintball?



I'd rather be hit by 0.2g BB just 'cause I don't want paint on me. But if you ever got it by a 480fps sniper with 0.25g on the face you'd rather be hit by a paintball. Or a burst in the crotch or the face by a 400 fps AEG is way more paintful xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I'd rather be hit by 0.2g BB just 'cause I don't want paint on me. But if you ever got it by a 480fps sniper with 0.25g on the face you'd rather be hit by a paintball. Or a burst in the crotch or the face by a 400 fps AEG is way more paintful xD



I've bled from airsoft hits plenty of times. Although my humongous welts from paintball are leagues ahead in pain.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

O_O
Never thought I'd see an airsoft discussion here, but I was wrong.

Anyways, hobbies/activities for me are Airsoft, running, metal music, military research, computers, and so on. (I would think being a furry is a given.)


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jazz Band, gaming, Ultimate Frisbee as well, swimming, sometimes airsoft with friends.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

You can bleed at 15 feet with a paintball gun easily but I doubt you will from an airsoft pellet. Thus Paintball hurts more than airsoft but that's a good thing cause you actually know you're hit rather than having 1/5th gram pieces of plastic poke at you and have the shooter flame you for not calling yourself out.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You can bleed at 15 feet with a paintball gun easily but I doubt you will from an airsoft pellet. Thus Paintball hurts more than airsoft but that's a good thing cause you actually know you're hit rather than having 1/5th gram pieces of plastic poke at you and have the shooter flame you for not calling yourself out.


 
Depends on FPS, range from target, and clothing. Of course, at a longer range and a lower FPS, hardly anyone will feel a BB hit them. Though, if someone takes a reaction shot at a short distance, hitting exposed skin, that BB could probably be lodged into someone's skin.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Depends on FPS, range from target, and clothing. Of course, at a longer range and a lower FPS, hardly anyone will feel a BB hit them. Though, if someone takes a reaction shot at a short distance, hitting exposed skin, that BB could probably be lodged into someone's skin.



doubt it, 300 fps Co2 pistol didn't even pierce my brother's skin from literally a foot away. Hit his stomach and left a red mark but that was it.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

300 FPS is pretty standard. I was thinking 400 and up would do the trick, but I dunno. You could try searching on Arnie's for some stories of that happening, as I know for a fact that it has happened.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> 300 FPS is pretty standard. I was thinking 400 and up would do the trick, but I dunno. You could try searching on Arnie's for some stories of that happening, as I know for a fact that it has happened.



Most guns are only allowed to chrono at like 270 max at most events with the exception of bolt actions at like 400.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Wierd ... guns at my sites are allowed up to 650, depending on what type of rifle you have. 380 is the highest for AEG's.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Wierd ... guns at my sites are allowed up to 650, depending on what type of rifle you have. 380 is the highest for AEG's.



650......holy sht. That can break masks easily.

I also know that paintball guns are roughly the same. Three Rivers paintball (the most well known place in PA) chronos all guns at 270, even 1 fps over and you gotta re-tune it.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Most guns are only allowed to chrono at like 270 max at most events with the exception of bolt actions at like 400.



Airsoft? No. Airsoft AEG are at 350 fps with .2g at indoor game, and 400 fps at outdoor game, snipers can go up to 500 fps. Unless you're in japan.

And even then, in japan it's 330 fps.

300 fps co2 pistol are CHEAP it's a fact.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 650......holy sht. That can break masks easily.
> 
> I also know that paintball guns are roughly the same. Three Rivers paintball (the most well known place in PA) chronos all guns at 270, even 1 fps over and you gotta re-tune it.


If it can break easy, then that's probably why all the FlakJak goggles sold out quick ... (A 25$ set of goggles that could stop a .22)

Since FPS is sometimnes very inconsistent, we have a "within 10" rule with FPS.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Airsoft? No. Airsoft AEG are at 350 fps with .2g at indoor game, and 400 fps at outdoor game, snipers can go up to 500 fps. Unless you're in japan.
> 
> And even then, in japan it's 330 fps.
> 
> 300 fps co2 pistol are CHEAP it's a fact.



Mister Sassy Avatar has told me wrong. Musta gotten my number mixed up but oh well, Paintball > Airsoft although airsoft guns are cooler...along with equipment such as claymores, nades, etc.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mister Sassy Avatar has told me wrong. Musta gotten my number mixed up but oh well, Paintball > Airsoft although airsoft guns are cooler...along with equipment such as claymores, nades, etc.



You do know that airsoft guns have a better range then paintball? Just put a 400-500fps snipe with a good hop up unit and barrel, it will goes for over 200 feet accuratly. I know someone that had a SVD that did over 300 feets.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Dang ... RS SVD?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Dang ... RS SVD?



Yea


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought so. RS has a real good line of AEG's.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Thought so. RS has a real good line of AEG's.



Well they have good externals, specialy on AK  Internal, they need some work to get that 300 feets range.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

I would think so lol
JW, what all do you have?
I just truly got into the sport after I got myself an ASGI custom rifle.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> I would think so lol
> JW, what all do you have?
> I just truly got into the sport after I got myself an ASGI custom rifle.



I have a Upgrade Cyma cm028 and a G&G pm5a5

Edit : Also thread hijacking right here.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice. I'd like to get my hands on an AK, but I'll probably turn my current rifle into an SR-16 before any new guns.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> Nice. I'd like to get my hands on an AK, but I'll probably turn my current rifle into an SR-16 before any new guns.



What would you say about either talkin' over PM or msn, just so we leave the hobby thread alone xP?


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, XD
That might be a good idea. (PM; I don't have any messengers I can use, ATM.)

Carry on, then.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> You do know that airsoft guns have a better range then paintball? Just put a 400-500fps snipe with a good hop up unit and barrel, it will goes for over 200 feet accuratly. I know someone that had a SVD that did over 300 feets.



You can shoot pretty damn far with a paintball gun too and considering the projectile is like 1000 times more massive....yeah, they hurt even at long range


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

i play lots of instrements, sleeping and differnt techniques of sleeping :3 on cars,roofs, rocks, floor, underwater (havent mastered that one yet) , in bushes, and once in a parkinglot, and i like reading  .. alot


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You can shoot pretty damn far with a paintball gun too and considering the projectile is like 1000 times more massive....yeah, they hurt even at long range



Yea but did you knew the range of a paintball gun at 100% accuracy was between 80 and 115 feets and that a stock airsoft(Chiness clone do not count!) can easily do between 100 and 175 feets?  Anyway xD Let's stop hijacking this thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed, it's another battle of personal opinion. Btw, where'd you get your avatar cause I want to +watch whoever made it ^_^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, it's another battle of personal opinion. Btw, where'd you get your avatar cause I want to +watch whoever made it ^_^



Yep, everyone has their own tastes and prefferences  And so we can't compare orange to apple! But keekers made my avatar


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

Films... and sleeping. Yeahh, exciting.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 4, 2010)

I do ALOT of gaming, mostly on my 360 (dont have live due to locational internet limitations [I can only get dialup]) I realy love anything involving a plastic guitar. I've tried a real guitar, but I just can't get the hang of it. I also like to tinker with computers, rarely with any positive results. I also consider my self a bit of a Numismatist (coin collector). Also, I to enjoy airsoft guns. I do have a black powder pistol but its missing a piece so it's unusable atm.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

fucking up threads, playing video games, derailing threads, watching tv, fucking up threads, trying to learn how to draw art...did I mention derailing stuff?  I'm quite good at all my hobbies except for art, I suck right now


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 4, 2010)

sewing, acting, swimming, white water rafting, backpacking, crafting, gardening, playing the clarinet.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

killing babies.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

video games, sleeping, collecting plushies. some anime. Reading some. going to go to a con this year finaly so maybe that when can.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Let's race, "grip" racer. I have a super race car masheen.



Whatcha got? and common down =p got two nice canyons we do, one ends at a look out and another ends at the beach in malibu prolly gonna go hit the malibu one when it stops raining again.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Gaming, reading books and manga, watching anime, modding pc games, drawing, guitar, golf, swimming, boy scouts, and fishing.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 650......holy sht. That can break masks easily.
> 
> I also know that paintball guns are roughly the same. Three Rivers paintball (the most well known place in PA) chronos all guns at 270, even 1 fps over and you gotta re-tune it.



Three Rivers? Never heard of it, wheres it at?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Three Rivers? Never heard of it, wheres it at?



Three.......RIVERS.....PAINTBALL.....


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Whatcha got? and common down =p got two nice canyons we do, one ends at a look out and another ends at the beach in malibu prolly gonna go hit the malibu one when it stops raining again.



It weighs 1800 pounds, has two seats, and can reach the end of a drag strip in 12 seconds.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> It weighs 1800 pounds, has two seats, and can reach the end of a drag strip in 12 seconds.



eh the soarer could prolly beat that we haven't timed it yet, I know one of our team cars will (a 9 sec miata) 

but we I am into grip so I don't drag... u'd prolly end up off the cliff if you're set up for drag :\


----------



## xiath (Mar 5, 2010)

In to particular order:
Bowling, bass guitar(just started), TF2 from time to time, listening to music, reading when I feel like it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 5, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> eh the soarer could prolly beat that we haven't timed it yet, I know one of our team cars will (a 9 sec miata)
> 
> but we I am into grip so I don't drag... u'd prolly end up off the cliff if you're set up for drag :\



Oh, did I mention that is on a 1/8th mile track? XD


----------



## Jafoob (Mar 5, 2010)

As if my signature didn't say it enough, Gaming. Ranges from the old school Nintendo, to today's stuff.
I like music, and art, but I just never have the urge to try and make something.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a whole range of geeky interests and hobbies of varying degrees..

- Astronomy
- Mathematics - Primarily school stuff for the time being
- Music (Prog Rock/Metal, all kinds of typical/experimental styles of rock/metal)
- Electronics and Computer stuff - Building, modding, soldering, experimenting..
- Gadgets - Smartphones and the like
- Movies
- Exercise - Love jogging during spring/summer outside, some weights.. 
- Movies
- Hanging out, city-exploring NYC ..
- Nature-hikes
- Animals

I used to do martial arts and sword-arts - fencing and European sword - before college came into my life.. Miss 'em!  ;.;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2010)

Edit: Shit post, ignore me ^_^


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

My hobbies are all weird.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My hobbies are all weird.



Well of course, you're british ^_^.

Just kidding bud, might I ask if you care to elaborate some? You might find some others whom do said hobbies as well.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well of course, you're british ^_^.
> 
> Just kidding bud, might I ask if you care to elaborate some? You might find some others whom do said hobbies as well.



Let's see... I like collecting almost anything old and unusual, reading about the paranormal and biting the heads off jelly babies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Let's see... I like collecting almost anything old and unusual, reading about the paranormal and biting the heads off jelly babies.


 o.o
must of it I can see but what the hell is a jelly baby?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Let's see... I like collecting almost anything old and unusual, reading about the paranormal and biting the heads off jelly babies.


 like whats old and unusuall stuff?   like old gadgets ect.?  
paranormal is good to read ^^ interesting stuff.
and WTF? 0_0  why bite the head off?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o.o
> must of it I can see but what the hell is a jelly baby?



Jelly babies are a type of British candy shaped like little people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Jelly babies are a type of British candy shaped like little people.


 
oh ok but why not eat the whole thing? You don't like how it taste or something? :\


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> like whats old and unusuall stuff?   like old gadgets ect.?
> paranormal is good to read ^^ interesting stuff.
> and WTF? 0_0  why bite the head off?



I have tons of old gadgets, including a 1930's Underwood typewriter and a wind up gramophone manufactured by Decca in 1925. I bite the heads off because I'm cruel.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I have tons of old gadgets, including a 1930's Underwood typewriter and a wind up gramophone manufactured by Decca in 1925. I bite the heads off because I'm cruel.


 sounds like cool stuff ^^ i wanna collect old stuff now...
and that sounds like what a lot of ppl do with gummi bears here... bite off the head and THEN eat the rest...


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sounds like cool stuff ^^ i wanna collect old stuff now...



My advice would be start small (like tobacco tins or old coins) then graduate on to bigger stuff.



> and that sounds like what a lot of ppl do with gummi bears here... bite off the head and THEN eat the rest...



Yeah, that's what I do.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My advice would be start small (like tobacco tins or old coins) then graduate on to bigger stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I do.


yeah ill try to start that way ^^ i like old war stuff... i have an old bomb shell!  (deactivated -_-)

and thats good ^^ if u dint eat the rest it would be a waste!


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

I play DDR >.>
Draw, write, play WoW, walk, hike, sleep lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I play DDR >.>
> Draw, write, play *WoW*, walk, hike, sleep lol


 Faction?
Server?
and class?


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Faction?
> Server?
> and class?



I play both sides. I LOVE the tauren but I play with my boyfriend and he doesn't like the classes. So we play on the space goat. I like hunters and druids the most. And I play on gnomeragon


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I play both sides. I LOVE the tauren but I play with my boyfriend and he doesn't like the classes. So we play on the space goat. I like hunters and druids the most. And I play on gnomeragon


 cool ^^
Laughing Skull
Horde
Blood elf Rogue

Haromaosh
Alliance
Human Warrior 
those are mine ^^


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cool ^^
> Laughing Skull
> Horde
> Blood elf Rogue
> ...


Tamishka
Alliance
Space Goat Hunter lvl 42

Yakma
Horde
Tauren Hunter lvl 11

(forgot her name)
Horde
Blood Elf Warlock lvl 24


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Tamishka
> Alliance
> Space Goat Hunter lvl 42
> 
> ...


oh lol your putting the names at the top?  ok then well my Rogue is Altair and my warrior is Ursarise
 lol @the space goat thing... Draneis.... XD


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh lol your putting the names at the top?  ok then well my Rogue is Altair and my warrior is Ursarise
> lol @the space goat thing... Draneis.... XD



I was never able to spell it XP Not unless I kept the window open to look at it constantly.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I was never able to spell it XP Not unless I kept the window open to look at it constantly.


 lol same   i didnt spell it right either.....


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My hobbies are all weird.


Hi Tash :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

is self mutilation a hobby

or a fetish


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Hobbies:
Jacking off
Pawing off
Fapping
masturbating
chocking the chicken
beating my meat
Voyeurism
Stalking
ect.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Hobbies:
> Jacking off
> Pawing off
> Fapping
> ...


Be my friend?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Hobbies:
> Jacking off
> Pawing off
> Fapping
> ...



Nice hobbies.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

*All of my hobbies are weird and one is very useful(a very sick "in the gutter" mind).*


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Be my friend?


SURE!


----------



## otto james (Mar 5, 2010)

i was a hardcore gamer until my comp decided to implode ,  
i spend most of my time on my martail arts im only 4 months away from a black belt and ive already takin one of the two instructor training coursesXD


----------



## TrissNewall (Mar 6, 2010)

My hobbies are:
*Paintball* (airsoft is for wimps)

video games

reading

design stuff

yoga


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

TrissNewall said:


> My hobbies are:
> *Paintball* (airsoft is for wimps)



<3<3<3<3<3

finally, more ballers on the forums! Please tell me you like speedball, everyone else here who plays only does scenario stuff...


----------



## Weebz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sure all of the paintballers are JEALOUS of the awesome OP's we have ...
(Irene, Lion Claws, Berget ... I could go on.) But nevermind, I don't wanna jack the thread again XD


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Gaming - FPS's, Puzzlers, Arika-style Tetris
Cooking - both haute cuisine and things that are completely pedestrian but taste awesome
Arguing against superstitious and anti-scientific ways of thinking
Advantage Gambling - preferably blackjack but craps is fine too
I used to be into making chainmaille too but I haven't touched my gear in years.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2010)

I (try to) play oud (Arab lute), saz (Turkish folk lute), 6-string banjo and guitar. I'm big into music from S. Asia, C. Asia, N. Africa and the Middle East. I also get a little into anime (not like I was in high school).


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 6, 2010)

I drive towards violent storms with a camera.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> <3<3<3<3<3
> 
> finally, more ballers on the forums! Please tell me you like speedball, everyone else here who plays only does scenario stuff...



I've never played speedball actually. Only played a CTF variant aka scenario along with woodsball with 10 or so friends.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've never played speedball actually. Only played a CTF variant aka scenario along with woodsball with 10 or so friends.


 ive tried paintball... i like airsoft more ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive tried paintball... i like airsoft more ^^



It does seem fun as I like the more realistic guns but it just seems too kiddie-like for me. Love the different roles that an airsofter can fulfill though as paintballers only have Long range, medium range, and short range essentually cause most guns are all the same, just different stats (RoF, accuracy, shit like that.)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It does seem fun as I like the more realistic guns but it just seems too kiddie-like for me. Love the different roles that an airsofter can fulfill though as paintballers only have Long range, medium range, and short range essentually cause most guns are all the same, just different stats (RoF, accuracy, shit like that.)


 yeah i love the realistic guns too!     paintball guns look like some pipes with a hopper on em... airsoft uses mags filled with BBs.  It is a little kiddie with the way the guns sound but you'll get over it fast.  espicially if your a sniper.  i have a custom made silencer on my K98 and i upgraded it with a slient bolt just recently so its dead silence when i use it.  airsoft also uses an honor system for when your hit so it teaches some values there!  and where else can you have an M249 to play with? not paintball!


----------

